# New to This



## jcollins003 (May 31, 2020)

Hi everyone My name is Jim. I just bought a hunter 320 from a salvage yard and did i get screwed.
LOL. anyway i only blame myself. it is in Tulsa OK setting on a trailer Pictures look great fix a flat and take my new boat home. NOT! Some Dumb ass put this Huge boat on a trailer Half the size it needs to be. Anyway I need help moving it. It is on a nice load master trailer. You can google the HIN and see pics of the mess i have myself in. HUN32135C000 Im 8000 into the boat ant it was to be my first boat. If anyone out there can help me or take this mess off my hands please call me 3177493850. Please do not be disrespectful i know you are a great community and iwould love to be part of some day..


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Is the boat worth anything or does it need to be cut up and sent to a junk yard?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

The trailer alone is worth nearly the $8k you have already spent. That boat is really light that trailer may be enough depending on the axle sizes. The boat will need a 3/4 ton or bigger truck to tow, you will also need a wide load permit. 

The question is do you want to start off boat ownership with a project like this? How much damage is there and what facilities are near you to make the repairs?

If you want the boat at your home port and figure the trailer is not up to the task there are boat moving companies or you can get a quote from U-bid.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

lots of sailors on this site that have experiance moving boats and rebuilding them. So you got a boat that would sell for 40k and you are in it for 8k so far so good. what is your dream budget for this project? it is in Tulsa where would you like it to be? many sailboat trailer look to small for the load but work fine. what is the load capacity of the trailer? that boat should be under 10k lbs.


----------



## jcollins003 (May 31, 2020)

this boat need to go to Indianapolis then on to lake Michigan after a few months of repairs. i'm willing to pay for transport but no one wants to move this wide boat. almost 11ft beam. i can have a trailer built just to fit this boat but out of my budget. i do regret buying this boat maybe i should trade it for a smaller one.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

jcollins003 said:


> this boat need to go to Indianapolis then on to lake Michigan after a few months of repairs. i'm willing to pay for transport but no one wants to move this wide boat. almost 11ft beam. i can have a trailer built just to fit this boat but out of my budget. i do regret buying this boat maybe i should trade it for a smaller one.


If the custom trailer is out of your budget, wait till you see the cost of a few months in a boat yard. It sounds like you might bit off more than you can chew.

A boat transporter will likely have a triple axle trailer that can adjust and carry a lot of different boats. No need to build a trailer for a one time transport. A one time transport will likely cost you as much as you paid already for your boat maybe more.

You need to evaluate the boat and the trailer. If you don't know about boats or trailers pay someone or two someones to evaluate each. What can the trailer handle, what work does it need to make this trip if it can?

Is there a boat yard or surveyor near the boat? Get them to evaluate the boat and see what it needs to get back on the water. Figure out what it will actually cost to buy this boat? You might end up with a deal when done but if you can't afford it, you can't? If not put it back up for auction and learn your lesson.

One thing to factor in is the trailer is worth something once the boat is off it.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

jcollins003 said:


> this boat need to go to Indianapolis then on to lake Michigan after a few months of repairs. i'm willing to pay for transport but no one wants to move this wide boat. almost 11ft beam. i can have a trailer built just to fit this boat but out of my budget. i do regret buying this boat maybe i should trade it for a smaller one.


 11" is not that wide a boat, Call Joule yacht transport they move boats way bigger and wider then yours every day all over the country. 700 miles should be around 5k and a crane at both ends about 2k each. best way is to have it transported direct to the yard where it will be launched. keep it there on the hard to do the repairs and they can unload and launch with a travel lift at the yard, travel lift is way cheaper then a crane, $300 vs 2k.


----------



## snash1970 (Jul 18, 2012)

jcollins003 said:


> Hi everyone My name is Jim. I just bought a hunter 320 from a salvage yard and did i get screwed.
> LOL. anyway i only blame myself. it is in Tulsa OK setting on a trailer Pictures look great fix a flat and take my new boat home. NOT! Some Dumb ass put this Huge boat on a trailer Half the size it needs to be. Anyway I need help moving it. It is on a nice load master trailer. You can google the HIN and see pics of the mess i have myself in. HUN32135C000 Im 8000 into the boat ant it was to be my first boat. If anyone out there can help me or take this mess off my hands please call me 3177493850. Please do not be disrespectful i know you are a great community and iwould love to be part of some day..


I'm not sure why you think that trailer is wrong. That is not a heavy boat--at all. The keel is almost 40% (3200 lbs out of 8500) of the boat weight and is right over the axles. Trailer looks properly configured. Get a reputable trailer dealer to check everything out for a couple of hundred dollars. Make sure the bearing and tires are good. Travel at night at 55 mph. You will need a multi-state wide load permit from your DMV to be legal (not that much $).


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

I've definitely seen worse-looking "project boats" discussed here. From the pix on the auction site it's impossible to tell what is really wrong. You might want to get a marine surveyor to look at it and help you figure out what all is wrong -that would help you make a decision about whether to follow through or try to unload it. Did you get any maintenance records with it?


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Hard to tell but my guess is that those are 5k axles on the trailer which is going to put you pretty close on loading. If they are 7.5k axles your'e in like Flint. Definitely would change the bearings before embarking on an adventure. One ton Dually with diesel would be ideal to pull it with. 3/4 ton gonna be maxed out but would probably work in a pinch especially if it's a HD 3/4 with diesel. My POS GMC HD3500 with a 454 gas hog engine would struggle to pull it but it's 20 years old and loaded to the hilt ( if DMV stopped me I would probably have to start throwing stuff off to get under specked weight limit). Most economical choice would be DIY if you have the time and equipment other wise get ready for multiple B O A T ' s ( Break Out Another Thousand ). If it were me I would do it myself... after all I've been doing crazy $hit most of my life. I've bought several boats over the years and each time I always said "Never Again"
but after a while I would forget that I had said that and do it all over again. Welcome to the Club!


----------



## hnash53 (Aug 18, 2017)

Am I missing something in this thread?

Most of the comments are about a trailer that ... what? I have looked over and over at this thread and there's not a picture to be had of the boat. 

OR the trailer.

Don't you think that the OP should post some pics of what everyone here thinks about the trailer?


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

hnash53 said:


> Am I missing something in this thread?
> 
> Most of the comments are about a trailer that ... what? I have looked over and over at this thread and there's not a picture to be had of the boat.
> 
> ...


https://www.salvagebid.com/332080244-2000-hunter-sailbt


----------

